# Windows 10 Slow Startup



## iamfluffy (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi! Windows 10 boots up okay, and when I login the desktop loads up alright as well, however the explorer and pretty much all other tasks seem to not run at all until about 5-10 minutes after I've logged in (even task manager wont load or ctrl+alt+delete). I've disabled all non-system apps on startup and ran anti-virus checks to see if maybe a virus is to blame, but no luck there either. After waiting the 5-10 minutes after the login everything runs smoothly. Very very very annoying! any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

send paste of the results of this please
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe


----------



## iamfluffy (Jun 20, 2016)

Macboatmaster said:


> send paste of the results of this please
> http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe


Alrighty, here ya go.
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU P6200 @ 2.13GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3766 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1755 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 325204 MB, Free - 141719 MB; D: Total - 99 MB, Free - 55 MB;
Motherboard: Acer, Aspire 5733Z
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Acer Aspire 5733Z* laptop appears to originally come with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.
How long has yours been running Windows 10 Home 64-bit?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## iamfluffy (Jun 20, 2016)

flavallee said:


> The *Acer Aspire 5733Z* laptop appears to originally come with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.
> How long has yours been running Windows 10 Home 64-bit?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


yeah it did when i first bought it. i upgraded around December last year and for the most part it has ran pretty good until recently (about a month) it's been slow on startup.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

My first guess would be it has too many running processes.
My second guess would be it's infested with malware, spyware, etc..

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So please confirm that boot to windows 10 lock screen and then log in are OK and desktop appears with good speed
It is then that the problems start - have you received any warning messages
I think it may well be third party programs
What third party system maintenance tools do you use please if any
reg cleaners
defraggers
make it go faster programs etc.

When you reply please type in box that appears
please do not reply by clicking reply on my post


----------



## iamfluffy (Jun 20, 2016)

hmm. i've only got windows system/required processes running unless windows 10's massive list of processes is the problem. i did a clean install of windows as well so i'm not sure about viruses.
perhaps my issue is hardware based then.. but it runs nicely once it loads up and all.

Macboatmaster, it does boot into the lock screen and i log in perfectly fine and the desktop along with explorer loads up too however explorer (taskbar and everything else) takes a long time to load or run. my pc doesn't even make any fan noises or any sounds as if it were running/starting processes. and i don't have any 3rd party programs installed. i avoid "maintenance" apps because in my experience they've only made matters worse.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

clean boot it and see if that is different

From Start, search for msconfig.
Select System Configuration from the search results.










On the Services tab of the System Configuration dialog box, tap or click to select the Hide all Microsoft services check box, and then tap or click Disable all.










On the Startup tab of the System Configuration dialog box, tap or click Open Task Manager.










On the Startup tab in Task Manager, for each startup item, select the item and then click Disable.










Close Task Manager.
On the Startup tab of the System Configuration dialog box, tap or click OK, and then restart the computer.


----------



## iamfluffy (Jun 20, 2016)

heh, well i've done that already.. i only have windows 10 procs running and no 3rd party apps in startup etc it's just windows 10 and nothing else.
this has got to be the toughest windows problem i've ever encountered. smh microsoft.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please list all you have tried
that will save my time and indeed yours


----------



## iamfluffy (Jun 20, 2016)

i've made sure windows 10 is up to date.
i've made sure nothing other than what windows 10 requires is running.
i've made sure nothing other than windows 10 required processes are on the startup list.
i've got no 3rd party apps installed (just a clean windows 10 install).
i've ran virus scans with AVG and Windows Defender and was told my pc is healthy.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Run a system file check please
*To run a system file check (SFC) *

Go to start>Type CMD

Right click and *run as Administrator *
type sfc /scannow (note the space between sfc and "/")
*You may have to run this up to 3 times to fix all the problems
if it finds problems but cannot fix them reboot after each run*

If it still cannot fix them run a dism deployment imaging servicing command
*DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
*
please report results I do not need files from results at this stage
*

*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am a little confused
On this topic
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/cant-make-partitions-anymore-help.1173231/#post-9259667


> Hi so I'm have a very difficult problem with my Windows 10 Acer Laptop (Updated from Windows 7). the Windows 10 update was running fine up until about 4 months after the upgrade. it started acting very slow (to the point you couldn't do anything but wait 5+ minutes for anything to open or run) *and so I decided to go back to Windows 7*.


you said, or that is how I read it, that having had many problems with 10 on that computer you were going back to 7
That was just five days or so before you started this topic
If you did go back to 7 because of the problems - why have you again gone to 10


----------



## deepend (Jul 5, 2016)

i've ran virus scans with AVG and Windows Defender and was told my pc is healthy.[/QUOTE]

They won't help you much with malware detection. For that, I suggest you install the free version of Malwarebytes from https://ninite.com/ (Follow the instructions if you haven't used Ninite before).

Update Malwarebytes then run a full scan, though if you did a clean install and didn't copy anything back off your old computer, you should be clean. Many people make the mistake of copying files off their old computer onto a new one, thus any infected documents, downloads etc will immediately infect the new setup and they're back to where they started.

Otherwise, it sounds like your computer is quite old as W7 goes back a few years now. Anything that old, especially laptops, is likely to have its original hard drive starting to fail, and this can easily cause program startup problems. Any hard drive older than 3 years is going to have increasing likelihood of partial or complete failure. As the update to W10 is pretty intensive work for the hard drive, failures through bad sectors will start to show up causing seemingly random problems. Memory failures can also give similar results.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you are going to do this


> suggest you install the free version of Malwarebytes


then do so from here the malwarebytes site, not from Ninite, by doing so you will download ONLY malwarebytes
https://www.malwarebytes.com/mwb-download/
and during the install opt out of the free trial of the premium version

Please note that is not a criticism of Ninite but for the purpose of installing only malwarebytes, there is absolutely no need to use Ninite. Its purpose is to make easier the install of a number of apps etc, without doing so individually


----------



## Shauntilbs (Jul 27, 2009)

As this seems similar to an issue I had with booting on W10 perhaps what worked for me may work for you also.

Do you have the task bar on auto hide? If yes disable that and reboot.


----------

